# Les accents dans Vim



## franckdia (17 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour. 
J'aimerai savoir comment faire apparaître les accent sous Vim ou même pico. Je programme quelques Servlets et c'est franchement super énervant de voir à la sortie que les accents n'apparaisset pas.


----------



## franckdia (19 Décembre 2002)

Ne me dite pas que personne n'a été confronté a ce pporblème ?


----------



## Zimsora (13 Octobre 2007)

Je déterre ce sujet, car il me paraît le mieux adapter pour donner une solution au problème d'accent sous vi/vim. Je précise que je ne l'ai trouvé nul part sur le forum, et comme j'ai mis un petit moment avant de la trouver je me dis que cela pourrait servir à d'autres.


Il y a deux configurations à faire tout d'abord sur votre fenêtre de Terminal. Ouvrez le menu Terminal > Réglages de la fenêtre... :

Dans la liste déroulante du haut sélectionnez "Emulation" et décocher "Eviter les caractères non ASCII" ;
Dans la liste déroulante du haut sélectionnez "Affichage" et choisissez "Unicode (UTF-8)" dans la liste déroulante correspondant à "Encodage du jeu de caractères" (en bas de la fenêtre) ;
Cliquez sur "Utiliser comme réglages par défaut" pour conserver le réglage lors de l'ouverture de vos prochaines fenêtre de terminal.

Il faut à présent déclarer la variable LC_CTYPE avec la valeur fr_FR.UTF-8. Pour cela taper dans votre terminal :
export LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

Pour éviter de le taper à chaque fois, vous pouvez mettre cette ligne dans votre profile (par exemple dans votre fichier ~/.bash_profile ou ~/.bashrc).


----------



## FjRond (14 Octobre 2007)

&#201;tonnant que personne n'ait r&#233;pondu &#224; cette question.
Personnellement, utilisateur de zsh avec la variable d'environnement LANG=fr_FR et l'affichage du Terminal comme indiqu&#233; par *Zimsora*, &#231;a a toujours fonctionn&#233;.


----------

